# Kennel cough?



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bear had a play date with a friend's boxer bitch this morning as he rarely gets to play safely and this dog is fab. At the end of the date, (he didn't once try to hump her!), she started coughing like she had something stuck. 

My mate just phoned and said she's coughing up foam and last time she did this, the vet diagnosed kennel cough. Bear was licking her mouth and playing with her for ages so likely to have caught it: mate says it takes a week to be apparent after transfer. 

So, can I do anything to stop the others getting it and what will the vet recommend if Bear has got it? Are antibiotics normally prescribed? Never had any experience of this.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant offer any advice, but didnt want to read and run, ours are going in for the kennel cough vaccine in a couple of weeks.

Hopefully Bear wont get it and their will be nothing to worry about.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Trouble with the vaccine is that there are so many varieties that one vaccine isn't going to cover it (sorry!). Benylin is good, I hear.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Trouble with the vaccine is that there are so many varieties that one vaccine isn't going to cover it (sorry!). Benylin is good, I hear.


Dont have a choice tho as it is a condition of the dog boarding for our hols, the hol was booked before we had the dogs, and it is our big celebration so we decided not to cancel as already lost a big holiday deposit and didnt really want to lose a second, so thought we would have probably our lost non doggy holiday.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bit random and I'm not really sure but could you give him something to boost his immunity at the mo so that it doesnt develope or he fights it off more quickly - echinacea may be??

Heidi had puppy vaccs but I boosted her via homeopathy so have most remedies inc. kennel cough to hand should I need it. Not sure how you feel about homeopathy but it could be an option.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Trouble with the vaccine is that there are so many varieties that one vaccine isn't going to cover it (sorry!). Benylin is good, I hear.


We were advised to use Benylin when Mylo had kennel cough (and he's never spent a day in kennels in his life) Use the Tickly one - Glycerol and Liquid Sugar. It did ease things for him and we were lucky that our bitch never caught it. Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Percy caught kennel cough at the vets.
There was nothing we could do to stop it getting to the others
Short of sending them to live somewhere else there's not much you can do 

I gave mine tixylix to ease the symptoms, they also had antibiotics just in case

Percy was really really bad and had some sort of anti coughing drug to help him also. But the others cases were very mild and tixylix helped ease them


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple of years back when we started a puppy socialisation class, our Pyrenean caught KC from a malamute that was there. The owners of this dog was still bringing it to class knowing that it was ill with no care of consideration of the other dogs The owners of the malamute were taken to the cleaners by their vet, had scans and all sorts done... just for Kennel Cough !!  Thankfully our vet advised we give Benylin which did the trick


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you do have to go to the pharmacy for cough medicine
tell them the child is over 6 for benylin
i said a baby and thats how i ended up tixylix although it done a good job


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried and tested many many times over.

One good dollop of honey (buy the best you can afford, Manuka is the best)
One good dollop of blackcurrant jam
Mix with a little cooled boiled water
Add 1-2 drops of teatree essential oil or eucalyptus essential oil
Give a dessert spoon size to dog as a dose
Dose as often as necessary, there is nothing to 'overdose' on.

Count a dessert spoon size dose as for an adult dog ranging from collie size to giant breed size. Reduce dose if dog is smaller.

Coughing will either cease in 3 -4 days or will not appear at all.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

There's nothing you can do to stop it. Kennel Cough is highly contagious and normally does the rounds spring and autumn. You will need to keep your dog isolated for about 10 days after the coughing stops. Manuka honey helps as does Children's Benylin. A trip to the vets shouldn't be necessary unless your dog gets a secondary infection.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all. 

Bear was coughing on his walk this morning, but that may have been because he persists in trying to eat sh!t off the ground. It's far too early to see symptoms. 

I'm off shopping for honey and blackcurrant jam and some nice bones now! (Not part of some esoteric cure, just run out of bones!)


----------

